# What PRSI Rates?



## NHG (9 Dec 2008)

I have rang DFSA twice this morning and I have been told different things.

What I need to know is (I take care of the payroll) what rate of PRSI should this employee be on:

Employee was on A1 (€501.15 gross) since 01/01/08.  The employee is in reciept of Widow's Pension since 22/2/08 (informed me in July).  Employee is now in receipt of OAP since 29/8/08 (informed me this morning).

I rang DFSA in July when I was told about the Widow's Pension and was told that I could leave the rate the same if I wanted and the employee could reclaim a rebate at end of the year when issued with the P60.  Today I was told that I must issue the refund through the wages.

Does the employers rate of PRSI for the employee change as well?

I have read through welfare.ie but I find it hard to figure out and I want to be 100% correct with this employee's wages as I would if it was my own.

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Dec 2008)

Have you contacted the *Scope Section* of the DFSA for a decision on this


----------



## NHG (9 Dec 2008)

In total I rang 5 times today to DFSA and was cut off 3 of those times when they transferred me to another section... one time I was told that I was being transferred to refunds but that was as far as it got.

The employee rang 3 times yesterday with the same kind of success, I will ask to get through to the Scope Section tomorrow, was not aware of this section.

Thank you


----------



## Towger (9 Dec 2008)

From memory (getting old now) there is a very old rule which states you cannot refund more than 5 "Irish Pounds" of PRSI through the payroll.


----------



## NHG (9 Dec 2008)

Rang Scope.. they did'nt deal with this in their department, but they gave me a direct no for refunds.

Got a lovely lady who was extremely helpful and my employee should stay on widows pension A2 and not transfer to OAP (on oap would have to pay 2% health levy), but from the date that he turned 66 the code should have changed to J2.

I can make an adjustment on my P35 or as we are at the year-end my employee can send in a copy of his P60 after 01/01/09 and they will directly refund him and automatically refund the employer for the difference in PRSI rate since the employee turned 66.   

Lovely to meet someone that knows what they are speaking about.

Thanks to everyone for my replies.


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Dec 2008)

As I suspected. He is still a widow regardless of which name they put on his pension


----------

